# 7 VAPE FRIENDLY COUNTRIES YOU SHOULD VISIT



## Timwis (29/9/20)

With all the doom and gloom around vaping bans and the general constant attack on vaping it might lighten the mood to see not everywhere follows that trend, in fact there are some Governments that actively support vaping!

*ENGLAND*
England is one of the most vape friendly places in Europe. This means you can easily enjoy a leisurely vape session while eating a delicious meal of fish and chips during your vacation.

England is very supportive of the vaping industry and believes it can help patients transition from smoking cigarettes. The government is supportive because the National Health Service of England recently funded different studies that compared the health effects of vaping to cigarettes. The extensive research revealed that vaping is 95 percent less harmful than smoking cigarettes and using other tobacco products. Now there are countless vaping stores in the country so you will never have to worry about running out of e-juice and other vaping supplies.

*RUSSIA*
If Russia has always been on your bucket list, great news! The country is famous for embracing tobacco and vaping products. Smoking is a big part of their culture, so when vaping was recently introduced within the last decade or so, many Russians fell in love with vaping.

Since Russia's federal government is very open-minded when it comes to vaping, you can freely vape in public and inside business establishments. As vaping increases in popularity, more vape shops will continue to open up across Russia.

*GERMANY*
Another country that is extremely vape-friendly is Germany. It's not uncommon to see vaping clouds when you are walking around exploring the European country as a tourist. Germany's laws are very similar to those in the United States since people can only use and access vaping products when they are 18 years of age or older. Their relaxed laws mean you can vape in confidence while visiting the country.

*SWEDEN*
Have you ever daydreamed about eating traditional Swedish food while enjoying your favorite dessert e-liquid? If so, you should seriously consider booking a flight to Sweden. The beautiful country is another safe haven for people who love to vape. Sweden's government has always been more relaxed when it comes to vaping than cigarettes and other traditional smoking products because they believe it is a healthier alternative. You're also allowed to bring vape products with you so you won't have to worry about customs stopping you once you arrive and trying to throw it away if the trash.

*BULGARIA*
The great Balkan nation of Bulgaria is another safe haven for vapers. The government has a progressive stance on vaping so there are have fewer restrictions when it comes to buying, selling or using vape supplies. You can safely vape here while you admire the coastline along the Black Sea and visit the great cities of Varna or Sofia. Everywhere you go you'll be amazed at how freely you can enjoy vaping in public.







*CANADA*
If you want to travel to the Great White North, don't forget your vape pen! Despite Canada's strict laws for nicotine products, you can freely vape when you arrive in the country. However, you should exercise caution if you want to purchase vaping supplies in Canada since the industry is not regulated.

*NEW ZEALAND*
If you want to travel somewhere more exotic but don't want to worry about brushing up on your Russian or German, you should go to New Zealand! Many famous movies were filmed in New Zealand, including Lord of the Rings, Narnia and King Kong due to its lush forests and greenery. You can easily explore everything there is to offer in New Zealand without ever letting go of your vape pen. Since their government supports vaping, you can easily vape indoors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/20)

Haven't been to Bulgaria or New Zealand... Will add Bulgaria to my bucket list!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't been to Bulgaria or New Zealand... Will add Bulgaria to my bucket list!


Pity i haven't been to New Zealand as my sister Liesl lives there, maybe one day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (29/9/20)

Wow, very informative post @Timwis 

Can I ask where you got this info? If you don't feel comfortable showing it in public your more than welcome to send me a pm.

Would love to show my family and friends this.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Pity i haven't been to New Zealand as my sister Liesl lives there, maybe one day!



My Brother lives in New Zealand but I have never had the inclination to visit it or Australia... I guess I should go have a look sometime because Africa isn't looking like a good long term option.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Wow, very informative post @Timwis
> 
> Can I ask where you got this info? If you don't feel comfortable showing it in public your more than welcome to send me a pm.
> 
> Would love to show my family and friends this.


No big secret at all, https://velvetcloud.com/blogs/news/7-vape-friendly-countries-you-should-visit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Brother lives in New Zealand but I have never had the inclination to visit it or Australia... I guess I should go have a look sometime because Africa isn't looking like a good long term option.


Nothing to do with my sister living there but i much prefer the idea of visiting New Zealand rather than Australia which for some reason just has never appealed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## mrh (29/9/20)

Timwis said:


> With all the doom and gloom around vaping bans and the general constant attack on vaping it might lighten the mood to see not everywhere follows that trend, in fact there are some Governments that actively support vaping!
> 
> *ENGLAND*
> England is one of the most vape friendly places in Europe. This means you can easily enjoy a leisurely vape session while eating a delicious meal of fish and chips during your vacation.
> ...



At a bus stop in Scotland year, I had a first time experience. An elderly lady approached me and congragulated me on vaping. She was a humble lady on her way to the mosque and so glad for me that I had given up smoking. A stark contrast with some well to do people I stayed with overseas - one of whom said 'at least vaping is nicotine free' - got the wrong end of the stick, that one - but she was also pleased for me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## mrh (29/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Nothing to do with my sister living there but i much prefer the idea of visiting New Zealand rather than Australia which for some reason just has never appealed!


My sister also lives there. When I asked her why my niece doesn't vape rather than smoke she said "Why?" I still have to explain some time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shabs (2/10/22)

Some vape store pics from my recent trip to Dubai. Was surprised to see vape Stores in almost every mall and tourist spot.




















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (2/10/22)

I will be knocking Russia off the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/22)

shabs said:


> Some vape store pics from my recent trip to Dubai. Was surprised to see vape Stores in almost every mall and tourist spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for sharing - thats cool @shabs


----------

